# Amphibious Dinghy?



## SeaShell (Mar 24, 2019)

Well I've finally purchased plans for the Wa'apa from Duckworks. As soon as I can rent an appropriate property, I'll start building it as a 24' catamaran. My goal will be to add a birdcage cabin and propane fuel for a pair of 4hp 2-strokes.

That being said, I've been interested in the idea of an amphibious dinghy, since I realized how expensive renting a slip at the marina would be. Frankly, I hope never to do it. I want to either paddle or motor ashore, of course from a better boat, than the one I'm building, +35'. I also don't want to pay to slip the dinghy, either.

My intention is to be a liveboard-cruiser. From anchor, I would like to be able to "drive" my 2-person plus cat dinghy, right-up the ramp and onto the road, to the market, a local hotel, or wherever else, I may want to go, with the added benefit of free-parking. The whole point of living aboard is not paying rent. The powers that-shouldn't-be, sure seem to have figured-out how to keep the live-aboards paying rent, as if they were still living ashore. Well not for me. Ain't happening! I'm driving right past, that speed-trap!

I've actually researched this quite extensively and most are proper motor-vessels in their own right, while some are $100,000 water-bikes and others seem like they came from a comic book. There's everything in-between; but, needless to say, a handy person would much prefer to build than buy, for obvious reasons. Also, the commercial ones are just overkill x100, definitely not practical. Some efforts seem more reasonable; but, they're still a bit on the big. Ideally, I need room for myself, a passenger, her cat, an icechest and a few bags of groceries.

I think Mr. Hinton has the right idea; but, it's still about 2-ft too long, for my "anticipated" needs. I'm also thinking about something a little lighter and just slightly more flexible and delicate.



https://iteroni.com/watch?v=3OlQmVVOzbQ



Anyone know of a better rig?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Well, okay. Why not? I would probably go electric. Switch from land to prop, just hit a breaker?


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

In the US, you'd need license plates to drive it on the street, and you won't be able to get plates unless it meets all government safety and emission standards for a motor vehicle. Maybe you can make it comply, but I doubt it.


----------



## SeaShell (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm thinking it could be operated on roads temporarily like agricultural and other off-road equipment. In Mr. Hinton's example, his vehicle is considered an assistive device and must be operated below 8km.

Yeah, I don't think it would need to be plated, for that kind of use. In fact, I'll bet a viable unit would catch-on quickly with yachters.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

It's not agricultural equipment, it can't grade or pave streets, and it doesn't even appear to be registered as a motorized boat in any state. I don't think there's any classification of "assistive device" under US state law. You could probably operate it on the streets somewhere, but probably not in any US state. You could operate it as a motorized boat in the US if you registered it as such. If you don't resolve these legal issues before you construct the device, you'll almost certainly have to deal with them the first time a police officer sees you operating it on public streets in the US. I just noticed your home port is listed as Suva, Fiji. You should consult the local motor vehicle authorities about local legal requirements.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Maybe laws are different in the US, but amphibious vehicles are allowed in Canada. Was making stuffed potatoes on the bbq, when this guy and his pooch pulled up to our local lock station


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out how a propane powered 2 stroke would work.......


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Arcb said:


> Maybe laws are different in the US, but amphibious vehicles are allowed in Canada. Was making stuffed potatoes on the bbq, when this guy and his pooch pulled up to our local lock station
> View attachment 141895


That could be registered and driven on the highways and operated on the waters in the US too. It meets all the requirements for registration of an automobile. Most nations have minimum standards for the construction and equipping of vehicles that are allowed to use public thoroughfares. Those amphicars had to meet all the legal requirements imposed on automobiles. If they didn't, they couldn't have been driven on public streets. I'm pretty sure that's true in Canada as well as the US.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Sometimes, when you have an idea, and a solution doesn't currently exist and creating the solution is highly complex and involved, it's better to re-examine the validity of the idea. 

The "powers that shouldn't be" aren't necessarily conspiring against you. I own property near the beach in Michigan, and property near the beach costs more than property away from the beach. I'm disinclined to allow people to park in my driveway and avoid paying parking fees at the beach. Call me stingy.


----------



## shoffman57 (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't imagine the weight of that amphibious lawnmower, or any amphibious vehicle. I would bite the bullet on dingy docking and get some motorized scooters or bikes.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

amphibious dingy? isn/t that what a dingy is suppose to be. An amphibious car really just makes a really half ass car and a even more half ass boat. the sum of the two is way less then half of both.


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

One of these passed me on a full plane on the Patrick Henry Lake in front of my house this summer. Unfortunately, you'll have to find one on the used market.
https://www.motortrend.com/news/watercar-panther-amphibious-jeep-photos-history/


----------



## JohnBPrice (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmm. Can you arrange to use the same power for land and sea? Instead of outboards, maybe an inboard-ish. propane, gas, or electric.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

One of the fold-up kayaks could carry a motorized scooter, and when you got ashore you could fold up the dinghy and carry it with you (backpack?) on the scooter. 


Oru Kayak







Unagi All-Access Scooter Subscription


Now offered throughout the continental United States, Unagi All-Access is the pioneering electric scooter subscription service. With our award-winning luxury scooter, no commitment, and repairs and theft covered starting at only $49/month, there's no better deal in mobility.




unagiscooters.com


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

There is often some physical barrier in the changeover spot from water to road that makes amphibians difficult. 
Often: beach - soft sand - path - vegetation - road. 
Or dock - haul out - road. 

There's reletivly few boat ramps. 

I've had bicycles that are great on land (esp electric bikes) but a pain in the butt to get in/out of the dinghy or big boat. A motorised scooter is great - but doesn't help fitness. 

I don't think reality and an amphibious car/dinghy are compatible.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm going with a 26"folding Fuji,and a nesting dinghy.
Row/sail ashore.
Unfold bike,nest dinghy,tow dinghy with bike.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Put a motor on this;








DONE!
😂


----------



## StarTracker (Dec 26, 2021)

SeaShell said:


> Well I've finally purchased plans for the Wa'apa from Duckworks. As soon as I can rent an appropriate property, I'll start building it as a 24' catamaran. My goal will be to add a birdcage cabin and propane fuel for a pair of 4hp 2-strokes.
> 
> That being said, I've been interested in the idea of an amphibious dinghy, since I realized how expensive renting a slip at the marina would be. Frankly, I hope never to do it. I want to either paddle or motor ashore, of course from a better boat, than the one I'm building, +35'. I also don't want to pay to slip the dinghy, either.
> 
> ...


Personally I think this is an utterly terrible idea. Pay for a dinghy dock. It isn't expensive, certainly much cheaper than building a contraption, and useful for many reasons, have you lived aboard before? However that being said, if you must do it because you want to do it, not because you think it will be cost-effective, I think the only angle of attack that is logical won't be electric, or propane. It will be gasoline. Or with a huge pile more screwing around, diesel. Side note, you can have a propane outboard, or a two-stroke outboard, but you do need to pick one or the other. Propane does not allow for mixing of 2 stroke gas, I suppose theoretically you could maybe do it with a direct-injected 2 stroke and a lot of screwing around. I think you're going to have sufficient adventures already without (re)inventing that particular wheel though. 

If you must do it, the simplest and best way to do it that I can see would be a 3 wheeled vehicle.
Why 3 wheels you ask? Because 3 wheels get around an absolute mountain of regulations. 
You would start with a currently legal and registered motorcycle. I would go with shaft drive for simplicity's sake. I'm thinking a Ural would suit your style, start with a 2WD model and eliminate the sidecar then build the boat around it. Having eliminated the sidecar, you now have an already built-in, lever selectable drive such that you can drive either just the rear wheel, or the wheel and the prop. Experiementation would be needed to determine if you could go with a 2 in front, one wheel aft configuration and still be steerable, or if you would need to go with the typical trike configuration. The former would be more stable on land, and if you made a planing hull, I think you could clear two out of the 3 wheels out of the water when unloaded at least. If the rear was installed inside a wheel on the underside of the vehicle, it could spin in the water at the same time and in the same direction as the prop is driven without much negative effect I suspect. 
To load it onto the deck of the cat, you would need a ramp with good flotation at the lower edge, and a winch on the bike I think, electric winches are easy to fit on a Ural and commonly used for hauling yourself up and over things or out of situations you ought not have gotten yourself in with a Ural.
In exchange for this concept, I would ask that you share the plan with me should you end up building one, as much as I think it is not the sensible approach, I now find myself wanting one.
Also should you want a source for urals, let me know. I still have a contact who sells old ones, either rebuilt or not at a very good rate out of Eastern Europe. I was planning to import a few so as to get a classic one at low cost. As soon as it's >25yrs old importing is relatively painless.
That would be road legal, and if carefully built handle reasonable road speeds, Urals are geared low and don't like going over 65MPH at the best of times.


----------



## StarTracker (Dec 26, 2021)

Forgot to add:








Microship - Nomadic Research Labs


The Microship project took a decade, and yielded a 19-foot amphibian pedal/solar/sail micro-trimaran with embedded networks, data collection, extensive communications, a 480-watt solar array, and hydraulic controls. This page gathers all information about this project into a single collection.




microship.com




You may find some inspiration in his work over the years.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

For those that don't know the 24' Wa'apa Seashell is building, here's the Website. 
Looks like a fun build 








Wa'apa Plans PDF


Wa'apa Plans PDF




duckworks.com


----------



## MoshePotomac (Apr 25, 2021)

Arcb said:


> Maybe laws are different in the US, but amphibious vehicles are allowed in Canada. Was making stuffed potatoes on the bbq, when this guy and his pooch pulled up to our local lock station
> View attachment 141895


That is the old Amphicar. This was registered as a vehicle and met US standards as such at the time


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

Quote:"If you must do it, the simplest and best way to do it that I can see would be a 3 wheeled vehicle.
Why 3 wheels you ask? Because 3 wheels get around an absolute mountain of regulations."


You are absolutely right! It's amazing, You build a 3 wheel vehicle...add the fourth wheel, and you are now totally overcome with regulations.

I know this doesn't qualify as an amphibian, but I saw one of these in the harbor, and beyond, and was amazed:

FIB - Flying Inflatable Boat | Light Aircraft DB & Sales (pilotmix.com) 

But hey, it does have wheels!


----------



## Aquarian (Nov 8, 2010)

Sailormon6 said:


> In the US, you'd need license plates to drive it on the street, and you won't be able to get plates unless it meets all government safety and emission standards for a motor vehicle. Maybe you can make it comply, but I doubt it.


I believe they make exceptions for golf carts. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Scottrgrewe (Aug 28, 2018)

Love this idea. If you could also use the same engine for several things onboard (IE running a generator, making water... that would be slick. I think a portable diesel is the move.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Scottrgrewe said:


> Love this idea. If you could also use the same engine for several things onboard (IE running a generator, making water... that would be slick. I think a portable diesel is the move.


How much does a portable diesel weigh and how much fun would it be to carry it to the grocery store with you to keep it from getting stolen? 


Aquarian said:


> I believe they make exceptions for golf carts. But I could be wrong.


Maybe in Florida?


----------



## SeaShell (Mar 24, 2019)

RichF28 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how a propane powered 2 stroke would work.......


Upon further reflecion, I am perfectly confident that lubrication will absolutely not be a problem, after about the first 1km or so ;-)


----------



## SeaShell (Mar 24, 2019)

StarTracker said:


> Propane does not allow for mixing of 2 stroke gas, I suppose theoretically you could maybe do it with a direct-injected 2 stroke and a lot of screwing around.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaShell (Mar 24, 2019)

For those of you who are real captains with real boats, "this" is a commercially available unit, that I think most will appreciate. It's also not too big, "finally!"









3.8m Tender


The 3.8m Tender brings amphibious capability and versatility to your shore trips for resupply, to beachfront cafe’s or remote landings.




www.sealegs.com


----------



## SeaShell (Mar 24, 2019)

eherlihy said:


> Put a motor on this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about this one instead?









3.8m Tender


The 3.8m Tender brings amphibious capability and versatility to your shore trips for resupply, to beachfront cafe’s or remote landings.




www.sealegs.com


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

SeaShell said:


> For those of you who are real captains with real boats, "this" is a commercially available unit, that I think most will appreciate. It's also not too big, "finally!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that device registered and licensed in any US state, allowing it to be driven on public streets? If it can't be driven on public streets, how can it be driven from the shore to a grocery, convenience store, or liquor store? I can only imagine the challenges of operating that at 5 mph in a 35 or 45 mph speed zone. (I've been a "real captain with real boats" for 50 years.)


----------



## SeaShell (Mar 24, 2019)

Siamese said:


> Sometimes, when you have an idea, and a solution doesn't currently exist and creating the solution is highly complex and involved, it's better to re-examine the validity of the idea.
> 
> The "powers that shouldn't be" aren't necessarily conspiring against you. I own property near the beach in Michigan, and property near the beach costs more than property away from the beach. I'm disinclined to allow people to park in my driveway and avoid paying parking fees at the beach. Call me stingy.


No offense intended. I'm just saying there's a conspicuous lack of solutions. I vote for "some" solutions - ($$$).

I just need an option or two to land without paying.

Not to get too heavy; but, "rent" has kept most of humanity enslaved, since the dawn of "enclosure."

Enclosure - a step "down" from feudalism. Forced closure of the English commons.

Wow, this "is" too heavy... But real


----------



## SeaShell (Mar 24, 2019)

joethecobbler said:


> I'm going with a 26"folding Fuji,and a nesting dinghy.
> Row/sail ashore.
> Unfold bike,nest dinghy,tow dinghy with bike.


I like it! I like it!


----------



## SeaShell (Mar 24, 2019)

ggray said:


> Quote:"If you must do it, the simplest and best way to do it that I can see would be a 3 wheeled vehicle.
> Why 3 wheels you ask? Because 3 wheels get around an absolute mountain of regulations."
> 
> 
> ...


I saw one of these. I've got the same video.

It definitely has potential!


----------



## StarTracker (Dec 26, 2021)

SeaShell said:


> For those of you who are real captains with real boats, "this" is a commercially available unit, that I think most will appreciate. It's also not too big, "finally!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have dealt with boats with a very similar setup as a a retrofit. While they were amusing, and certainly nice for shuffling it around without a trailer, they were not something you could go down the street with legally, and they seemed to end up in the same zone as underwater lights that blink with your music, entertaining when you have guests but not used the rest of the time. I believe they were direct electric drive motors per wheel that swung up and down as well to be out of the way underway.
On the unit you posted, it has a 5MPH top speed and 45 minutes of driving= maximum range of 3.75 miles assuming you didn't need to move in the water as well, then 3 hours of plugged in charging. Too low for practical use in my opinion especially without a grid connection. 
Did you check out the micro ship link I posted? He builds very nearly what you are talking about, albeit as a stand alone boat not a tender. He documents his process well, so you might find useful ideas for your own system design. 

Given what you want to do, I think you'd be hard pressed to beat a Ural build for price, especially since you would mostly not be re-inventing the wheel. You sidestep regulations, have a valid VIN already, and the 2WD system you'd be unhooking would give you a properly engineered PTO to drive your propeller, hell it's even got enough included wheels already! If I needed one I'd go this route.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

SeaShell said:


> I just need an option or two to land without paying.
> Not to get too heavy; but, "rent" has kept most of humanity enslaved, since the dawn of "enclosure."
> Enclosure - a step "down" from feudalism. Forced closure of the English commons.


Yesssss. Well here is where your imperative changes the equation.

All of the relevant transport methods have been invented and are on the market. including a dinghy which has tank tracks that pop out the sides so motor up the beach. They cost more than my boat and whenever I see them I don't see them on that boat the next year. Expensive bits of junk... think salt water into delicate parts.

But thats not what you want... you're not so much after transportation but a way not to pay your dues. The dues that everyone else has to pay. 

Thats where you might grab a bit more resistance than help.


----------



## PengieP (Oct 15, 2021)

eherlihy said:


> Put a motor on this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me laugh


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

PengieP said:


> This made me laugh


Mission Accomplished!🖐


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

Go big or go home.





__





Terra Wind Amphibious RV


<img src="http://uncrate.com/p/2008/06/terra-wind-rv-t.jpg" width="100" height="100" alt="terra-wind-rv-t.jpg" border="0" class="t" />




uncrate.com





This solves ALL of your problems!

Barry


----------



## yhsesq (May 7, 2020)

i think you are looking at it incorrectly. you dont want an amphibious dinghy. you want a taxi service which will get your dinghy to your boat and to the dock when you need it. 
im working on a solution for that. its easy enough to convert a dinghy to self propel back to your boat once you reach the dock. the trick is to do it without crashing into anything and tie up to your boat and untie and reach you for the return journey. it will most likely be a $6K solution which may not be worth the hassle for you but if youre willing to fork out some cash for being a beta tester feel free to dm me. .


----------



## SeaShell (Mar 24, 2019)

PengieP said:


> This made me laugh





MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yesssss. Well here is where your imperative changes the equation.
> 
> All of the relevant transport methods have been invented and are on the market. including a dinghy which has tank tracks that pop out the sides so motor up the beach. They cost more than my boat and whenever I see them I don't see them on that boat the next year. Expensive bits of junk... think salt water into delicate parts.
> 
> ...


Wow, "son," "pay your dues." Kind'a frosty and I don't think I deserved it, or the other two "shots" of expresso either; and, I certainly not you're son. You certainly don't know my condition the way you claim.

*I'm a retired senior trying to "brainstorm" some ways "not" to get goughed for parking, when I'm in port. That's all I'm trying to accomplish. IMHO $25+ US/day parking is unreasonable. And, while it might not be what some of the landlords want to hear, I'm really "not" trying to alienate them. Apparently, "that" issue is a bit sensitive and would be better discussed in DM. Live and learn. As far as dues are concerned, I've been paying over sixty years and frankly I suspect usury.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

My experience is that there is usually some sort of "transient tie up" for dinks. Usually it's free. After that your walk or maybe use some sort of bike... electric scooter or the like. When we have a lot of provisioning we find a taxi. It's rare to find all the variety of stores you need close to the dock. These solutions look expensive and appear to be maintenance night mares... not to mention problematic for stowing. I was thinking if it's possible to use a some form of electric scooter.. and "tow" a collapsible wagon for provisions.


----------



## Jim Butler (Jun 26, 2011)

paulk said:


> One of the fold-up kayaks could carry a motorized scooter, and when you got ashore you could fold up the dinghy and carry it with you (backpack?) on the scooter.
> 
> 
> Oru Kayak
> ...


A mountain bike with light electric power added should carry you and an inflatable dinghy (OR you and groceries). A dinghy with oars that can carry you and the bike, OR you and groceries, OR 2 people, seems like a combo worth investigating. Also powering the dinghy would probably require even more land trips and water trips. In other words forget about doing it all in one trip to get all the items down to manageable weights that you can lift aboard. Electric Bike Conversion Kit | Mountain / Hybrid / Road / Brompton / Ladies | Swytch - Swytch Bike


----------

